# Wanted:  Third-line maintenance for Buffalo, Twin Otter, Sea King & Tutor



## The Bread Guy (4 Feb 2013)

Since it's a mix of (mostly) fixed and (one) rotary wing, I stuck this here for anyone interested.

Wanted (via MERX):


> .... Repair and overhaul services, warehousing, technical investigation and engineering support in support of managed fuel cells, wheel and breake systems, mounting systems, hydraulic components, radomes and miscellaneous aerospace equipment for Canadian Forces fleets - CC115 Buffalo, CC138 Twin Otter, CH124 Sea Kings and CT114 Tutors ....


More detail in Statement of Work extract (14 page PDF) here.


----------



## Journeyman (4 Feb 2013)

"Wanted: Third-line maintenance for Buffalo, Twin Otter, Sea King & Tutor"

.... wow, it seems like a casting call for an Airforce zombie movie -- _Night of the Living 500-trades_, or something.   ;D


----------

